# Problem installing Turok for the PC



## ronnoc511 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have owned this game for a while and successfully installed in twice before. But lately I had to undergo a complete reinstallation of my Windows Vista OS, and now when I try to install the game it stops and shows this window

Feature Transfer Error

Feature: Game Files
Component: Lang Ind Audio
File: F:\Setup\data2.cab
Error: Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)

Does anybody know what this is or how to fix it?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
The cylic redundacy check error is associated with corrupted data.
Is the disk scratched at all?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the crc error is exactly what floop said
try to copy the DVD content to your HDD and see if that works
if it did copy, install the game from your HDD


----------



## ronnoc511 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry Rockmaster, I tried it and it didn't fly to well. And the disk is a tad scratched, so maybe I'll get it fixed up later. Any other ideas from anyone? :S


----------



## ronnoc511 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's still saying the error is about the file "data 2". Maybe that detail helps a little.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

as we said before, because the disk is scratch the Drive can not read "Data 2" from the DVD, maybe you should get a replacement
also you can try some programs to try top force the DVD to copy
try unstoppable copy, get it from here:

http://www.roadkil.net/program.php?ProgramID=29


----------

